
The Question Is Whether We Live in a Democracy or a Corporate State - chmaynard
https://promarket.org/the-question-is-whether-we-live-in-a-democracy-or-a-corporate-state/
======
tonyedgecombe
It always struck me that one of the weaknesses of the argument for small
government is that business will fill the void and be far less accountable
than politicians.

~~~
pelliphant
Isn't the entire argument based on the belief that businesses would do a
better job than politicians at being a government? And that "the invisible
hand" is an acceptable replacement to accountability?

~~~
jjeaff
Small government doesn't mean no government. You still need government in
place to make sure that rules are enforced and monopolies don't form and to
help bridge moats so that companies have to actually compete.

~~~
krapp
What people who support small government tend to mean is a government that
doesn't interfere with free markets and doesn't regulate business (and
probably for the Federal government to be dissolved or weakened considerably.)

They seem to want to get as close to anarcho-capitalism as they can without
actually not having states.

~~~
Fjolsvith
A weaker Federal government would mean stronger state governments. It would
incentivize states to compete, and we all know competition is good.

------
mark_l_watson
I think it is clear that we live in a corporate state. Great interview. I
think I will buy the book Goliath because what the interviewee said resonated
with me.

Unfortunately, most of my friends who are Democrats think that the corporation
loving candidates are OK.

